# Time for a workshop move!!



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

For various reasons it was time to look for new workshop possibilities..especially ones that wouldnt break the bank.

Although it started to look like our work was cut out for us 










Hmmmm


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like fun Marc, hope your well mate.:wave:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Rob..im good....that pic was a few months ago....just sorting the 'in progress' pics...should get them up tomorrow....not quite finished yet but 95%


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

the work never ends I know the feeling, onwards and upwards


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

First thing on the agenda is that central steel support.....i could see that really getting in the way....especially when i extend the roof. So out with some acro-props and off with the support and then in with a new beam using big boys toys...










After a day of grief it fits and then welded and bolted into place


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Time to get some timbers up at the back to get a roof on...this part will be a small workroom/storeroom with shelving and a workbench etc...hard to visualise at the moment i know but it will transform










View from the inside out..as you can see theres alot of work to be done on the outside yet as well.














































A bit of a jump forward here...roof on the rear and the roof has been extended over the front...electrics 90% finished and started to paint it out...notice the sodiums 










more to follow.................


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

looking good fella:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking very nice Marc :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I am liking the look of this post 

:thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Lookin well, health to enjoy the fruit of your labours.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice space


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

It was now at that stage where floor had been cleaned, steamed and rehoovered and time to finish painting the walls and get the 2 part epoxy paint down on the floor

Finished cleaning.










These are now not in any particular order..





































Didnt like the look of the floor so went over again




























More to come later............


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks really good


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

A couple more...this time the doors are on.......



















I might tackle the outside bits that need painting tomorrow and get the outside lights up although still have some floor left to paint and also the workroom at the back....sooo much to do and so little time............


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive got two quiet days so decided to crack on this morning and see if i could get the partition up for the workroom at the back ready for my tool boxes. Luckily the site i am on is a builders storage yard and belongs to the landlord and i have permission to help myself within reason 

Now this isnt going to be the most professional job as im no builder but some plywood and battening will do the job nicely...










Not too bad for a couple of hours










View from inside, i will be using the shelving to bolt the ply to for extra support










Nice amount of room for some worksurfaces and my metal workbench....bench grinder etc










Painted with 4 coats and left to dry for the day...tomorrow i will add the grey and start the work surfaces hopefully as long as no interruptions.

And just to add ive changed the bulbs in the sodium overheads to metal halide's...very bright!!


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

very nice, what are you using upstairs for?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

IYRIX said:


> very nice, what are you using upstairs for?


Undecided yet but probably storage and maybe another small workshop for another little project i have in mind


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

What are those huge lights ?


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

IYRIX said:


> very nice, what are you using upstairs for?


Pigeons? That'll go down a treat :wall:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> What are those huge lights ?


Metal Halide's........ideal for paint inspection,,,,,similar to the lights you get on garage forecourt canopies


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hadn't seen you around on here for a while Marc but hope all is OK and the new unit is looking great..........:thumb:

All the best..........:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking a bit different from the last one Marc .

Still in the same area ?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Hadn't seen you around on here for a while Marc but hope all is OK and the new unit is looking great..........:thumb:
> 
> All the best..........:thumb:





ads2k said:


> Looking a bit different from the last one Marc .
> 
> Still in the same area ?


Its about 10 feet away from the last one...if you remember i shared the last one 50/50 with someone else and their business wasnt going so well and they had to move out...the rent for the whole unit was too much to commit to on my own but the landlord didnt want me going anywhere else as he is a petrol head himself and i do alot of work for him so he offered to build me the one you see on this thread for a much reduced rent but i could spec it as i wanted within reason and he would either do it or supply it....suits me 

Today i was painting the RSJ's mid grey but have had to do some work as well which is a pain when you have your own stuff to get on with....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great Marc - I'll have to pop in when you get the coffee corner sorted 

With all the work done int here it looks like it'll be a much nicer unit to actually work in. Looks a little less draughty for next winter as well


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> looks great Marc - I'll have to pop in when you get the coffee corner sorted
> 
> With all the work done int here it looks like it'll be a much nicer unit to actually work in. Looks a little less draughty for next winter as well


"YOURE ALIVE!!!!!" :doublesho

The heater i had in the other building would run all day on 30 litres of red diesel and barely raise the temp above freezing...in there you have to turn it off after 5 minutes before you melt......

See you soon


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good Marc, will call you tomorrow to finalise stuff for Saturdays job


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

Awsome effort mate, great looking space you've got yourself there! 



Krystal-Kleen said:


>


Is that an Aerial Atom i see there?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

It is indeed......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80802


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb result all round then Marc :thumb:

Is the roof high enough to fit a CR-V in Marc ..... , I can see Damon's cogs turning :lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Superb result all round then Marc :thumb:
> 
> Is the roof high enough to fit a CR-V in Marc ..... , I can see Damon's cogs turning :lol:


It fits a Range Rover and a VW Transporter:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you completed it yet?

:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 :detailer::driver::buffer::argie::thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome, simply awesome!


----------

